# 55 gallon



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

well today my mom said we can do a saltwater tank,but not right now.im wondering if these fish can live together.all help is appreciated.

1 longnose hawkfish
1 flame angelfish
1 purple firefish goby
2 royal gramma
and 1 dwarf lionfish


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

drop the dwarf lionfish, the longnose might work if introduced last


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

i also have another question.how do i quarantine a fish before i put it in the tank?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

With a lid.

HAHAHAHA!!!!:fun: See how I can make fun of myself like that? You basically keep it in solitary confinement for about 7-14 days. If it doesn't show any signs of sickness, you can add it to your separate display tank. If it gets sick, treat it accordingly and start the day count over once it gets healthy again. With SW, it's SUPER important, because you don't want $200 worth of livestock getting sick. Inevitably, this will always happen with that "Last one for sure!" That sucks. So quarantine and constantly check on the fish. As I can now tell you, it's imperative.

Why'd you add the Lion to the stocking? It wasn't there in chat!?!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

i made the thread before i met you in the chat


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh, I see now.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

go to the chat funlad


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

so do i need a bucket or what?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You need not a bucket, but a whole nother tank, or at least a big plastic tub, complete with it's own filter, heater, etc..

There are two ways to quarantine. You can do it the way funlad said, just isolating it for awhile to see how it looks, or you can do it the professional way, and simply assume it is infected with all sorts of stuff and treat accordingly. Most folks try the first method, at least until they find out that it tends not to work so well. It's better than nothing though, I guess.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

When the fish looks healthy and the store has a good wholesaler, I'd rather see how it goes. Hopefully, I won't need to treat anything. (Knock on wood)


----------

